# EHD from 622 to Hopper



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

I recently upgraded to the Hopper system and before the change I copied all my DVR content to an external hard drive.

Now when i connect it to the hopper it gives me an error something about that it was from another system and needs to be formatted. I obviously don't want to format it.

Dish support opened a ticket but not much else has been done.

From my previous research i thought this should work no problem, any ideas?

thank you


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide the error message number (787?) so I can assist you further. Please let me know. Thanks.



torino420 said:


> I recently upgraded to the Hopper system and before the change I copied all my DVR content to an external hard drive.
> 
> Now when i connect it to the hopper it gives me an error something about that it was from another system and needs to be formatted. I obviously don't want to format it.
> 
> ...


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry I can't offer any help other than you're correct with your previous research. I moved my EHD from a 722 to the Hopper without issues.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please provide the error message number (787?) so I can assist you further. Please let me know. Thanks.


I will get the error when I get home from work later today, thanks for the reply Ray.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

clotter said:


> Sorry I can't offer any help other than you're correct with your previous research. I moved my EHD from a 722 to the Hopper without issues.


Good to know! thanks


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Please provide the error message number (787?) so I can assist you further. Please let me know. Thanks.


I called my wife and had her try to access the drive, here is the message.

"Warning 866

The attached usb storage device is currently configured for use with another dish network account. USB storage devices may only be used with one account at a time. To use this device with this receiver all existing archived events will be deleted.

YES/NO"

thanks Ray


----------



## smbsocal (Dec 16, 2008)

I moved 3 EHDs from our 612s to the Hoppers without issue. Hopefully it was just a glich and it will recognize them.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You should just need a rehit to your box.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Call CSR and ask for re-hit your account with "EHD enable" command.


----------



## mschiff2001 (Jul 20, 2012)

I've had same exact problem as torino420 since we got the Hopper in April. Tried rehits, repower, etc. and nothing seems to work. Keep being told problem should be fixed in next update. Well four updates later....

Let me know if the rehit with EHD enable command worked. Its been a while since I did rehits that I cannot remember it I had them do it that way or not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just in case, if you don't know how to make light check of the re-hit: go to Counters do a few PgDn to Household Key value - shouldn't be 0.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

I plan on calling later today or tomorrow. Will report back my results, thanks for the replies.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

no luck....they told me the 622 ehd isnt compatible with the hopper, if i had a 722 or 922 it would work.

Any comments Ray??

sigh..


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish has two types of EHD's, one for 622, 722k, 722, 922 and Hopper. Other is for 211 and 411. If your EHD was used with the 622, it will work with the Hopper.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

garys said:


> Dish has two types of EHD's, one for 622, 722k, 722, 922 and Hopper. Other is for 211 and 411. If your EHD was used with the 622, it will work with the Hopper.


apparently not because mine doesn't.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

torino420 said:


> apparently not because mine doesn't.


Did you talk to Ray (send him a PM)?

I moved my programming over from a 622 to a Hopper, so I know it is possible. But the units have to be on the same account. It is possible that somehow the "household code" DISH uses to identify EHDs got messed up when your Hopper was authorized. Ray may be able to help.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I moved an EHD from a 621 to a Hopper on Saturday and have had NO trouble with it - either watching programming from it or copying programs to the Hopper's internal drive.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

torino420 said:


> apparently not because mine doesn't.


I can swap my EHD between my 622's and my 722, What is it that your 622 doesn't have? Or are you trying to move EHD from one account to another?


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

I PM'd Ray last night, waiting for reply.

Sounds like there is still hope on getting this to work.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

djlong said:


> I moved an EHD from a 621 to a Hopper on Saturday and have had NO trouble with it - either watching programming from it or copying programs to the Hopper's internal drive.


You either mean a 612 or a 622, there is no Dish receiver listed as a 621.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

garys said:


> I can swap my EHD between my 622's and my 722, What is it that your 622 doesn't have? Or are you trying to move EHD from one account to another?


One thing I left out, is that I recently moved to a new house so I took this opportunity to upgrade to the hopper system.

It is still the same account as far as I can tell.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It may be they opened a new account for you as Dish will only allow a 211 on the same account as a Hopper, in this case transferring the EHD would not be allowed. Or they already removed the 622 from your account not allowing the EHD to work with the 622. I'm not sure if anything can be done in either of these cases. Ray may be your only hope. You will probably have to wait for him to contact you.


----------



## mschiff2001 (Jul 20, 2012)

Upgraded from 622 to Hopper in same house and having the same problem as torino. I and DISH have confirmed that it is same account. At one point they offered to come over to my house, switch the hoppers out, copy from EHD to new hopper, reswitch the hoppers, copy programs recorded since transition to EHD, switch back to the new hopper, and copy again from EHD.

Seemed sort of a catastrophic fix to me with way too many things that can go wrong.

Ray, I know we chatted on the dish forum, but any news here?


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm still waiting to hear from Ray.


----------



## mschiff2001 (Jul 20, 2012)

Heard back from Ray. And this stinks:

"There is a code (known as a house key) that is associated with the EHD and the account. This house key is placed on the EHD allowing the EHD to move from like receivers active on the account. For an unknown reason, on yours and a few other accounts, this code was lost and is unretrievable without the original receiver, which was sent back when you upgraded to the Hopper/Joey."


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I hate when those codes are the causation. It wastes time, first to find exactly what the problem is, then more time to find someone who knows how to switch it so it works.


----------



## torino420 (Jun 4, 2007)

mschiff2001 said:


> Heard back from Ray. And this stinks:
> 
> "There is a code (known as a house key) that is associated with the EHD and the account. This house key is placed on the EHD allowing the EHD to move from like receivers active on the account. For an unknown reason, on yours and a few other accounts, this code was lost and is unretrievable without the original receiver, which was sent back when you upgraded to the Hopper/Joey."


blah.....

thanks for the info


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

I just got my Hopper installed - my 722 was dying - and I backed up my shows to an EHD and now when I go to the Hopper to "Recorders Transfer" I get a msg that says to call Dish and activate the EHD feature error number 787. Called Dish and they are at a loss. They're only explanation was that my recordings were from a 722 and that those are not compatible with the Hopper. I then asked them would I not get a prompt then to format the EHD? All I get is this 787. So now I have a tech call in. 
What is 787 and have I lost all that I had backed up?
thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it not reformatted - then no, you didn't lost these recordings.

Continue pestering CSR, ask to send re-authorization for EHD to the H2k.


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> If it not reformatted - then no, you didn't lost these recordings.
> 
> Continue pestering CSR, ask to send re-authorization for EHD to the H2k.


Funny when I called dish and went thru the prompts to "activate EHD" it said I didn't have any compatible devices at this residence. ????

CSR passed me to tech...tech passed me to her super and they both said it was because you can't carry 722 recorded material to the Hopper. She passed the into to engineering and placed me a service tech call for Sunday...not that I hold out hope for the tech to do anything either.

I did connect a 4gig flash drive and it saw it and told me it needed to be reformatted. After it formatted it, the Hopper never saw it and kept giving me the same "contact dish to activate this feature" msg. Weird.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jlluck said:


> Funny when I called dish and went thru the prompts to "activate EHD" it said I didn't have any compatible devices at this residence. ????
> 
> CSR passed me to tech...tech passed me to her super and they both said it was because *you can't carry 722 recorded material to the Hopper*. She passed the into to engineering and placed me a service tech call for Sunday...not that I hold out hope for the tech to do anything either.
> 
> I did connect a 4gig flash drive and it saw it and told me it needed to be reformatted. After it formatted it, the Hopper never saw it and kept giving me the same "contact dish to activate this feature" msg. Weird.


That's BS (perhaps you already read many stories here about the issue; if not - do, it will give you much more insight to the problem).

Minimal size for *EHD* is 40 GB.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jlluck said:


> I just got my Hopper installed - my 722 was dying - and I backed up my shows to an EHD and now when I go to the Hopper to "Recorders Transfer" I get a msg that says to call Dish and activate the EHD feature error number 787. Called Dish and they are at a loss. They're only explanation was that my recordings were from a 722 and that those are not compatible with the Hopper. I then asked them would I not get a prompt then to format the EHD? All I get is this 787. So now I have a tech call in.
> What is 787 and have I lost all that I had backed up?
> thanks!


If you just got your Hopper... it is possible you might need to let it "simmer" a day or so. The 922 used to need this before it behaved correctly.

Also, I've heard of problems with people when their old receiver was deactivated before their new receiver was activated... and the loss of the household key as a result... though usually you would get the "needs to be formatted" error instead of what you are seeing.

I am not aware of any reason you shouldn't be able to do what you are trying to do... unless someone screwed up your activation.


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> If you just got your Hopper... it is possible you might need to let it "simmer" a day or so. The 922 used to need this before it behaved correctly.
> 
> Also, I've heard of problems with people when their old receiver was deactivated before their new receiver was activated... and the loss of the household key as a result... though usually you would get the "needs to be formatted" error instead of what you are seeing.
> 
> I am not aware of any reason you shouldn't be able to do what you are trying to do... unless someone screwed up your activation.


Thanks for the replies. I was thinking the same thing - may take a day or two for all to click in place. But I wished the CSR would have suggested this too. But oh well. I'll check it again tomorrow and if it connects I can cancel the tech call and not waste it.


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

jlluck said:


> I just got my Hopper installed - my 722 was dying - and I backed up my shows to an EHD and now when I go to the Hopper to "Recorders Transfer" I get a msg that says to call Dish and activate the EHD feature error number 787. Called Dish and they are at a loss. They're only explanation was that my recordings were from a 722 and that those are not compatible with the Hopper. I then asked them would I not get a prompt then to format the EHD? All I get is this 787. So now I have a tech call in.
> What is 787 and have I lost all that I had backed up?
> thanks!


Many thanks to the replies with help. This is truly a great forum.
My EHD is working and I'm transferring my backed up programs to the Hopper with no problems. Not sure if this had any affect but I went thru the settings and did all the options for Network Setup. When I did Test, it seems there were some actions listed in red - not done yet. Ran everything, sent data, got all green, then checked the EHD and it worked. Not sure if it was just waiting the problem out or if what I did helped. New issue now: was checking out On Demand and tried to play one of the "free" programs and was prompted to have the feature "activated." Not that big of an issue but just funny how things are happening.
Thanks again for the help!


----------

